

Markdownr - a simple live-preview tool for writing markdown - grinich
http://markdownr.com/

======
edd
Using Showdown[1] is much better as it is markdown implemented in javascript
and therefor doesn't require an ajax call after every other keydown.

[1]: <http://attacklab.net/showdown/>

